# Help with AFI reel...



## Joaquin (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm applying to AFI's cinematography program this year and I need some tips on what to put on my reel.
I've been working in TV for the past 6 years, so I have a lot of commercials, promos, and feature news stories to pick from.
How should I approach my reel?
Should I just put a music bed and have moving images over that, kinda like a long montage?
Or should I put, let's say, entire commercials and pieces of certain stories I've done with the original recorded sound?
I would appreciate any other tips...as far as content and length. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 3, 2008)

I would recommend completed scenes or pieces.  Not only do they want to see your creative lighting and camera work, they want to see how you tell a story.

I would imagine the length would be on their application info, yes?


----------

